# Warners Shows



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All just to let you know that Pre Booking is now open for all Warners shows for 2018.

Lets see lots of you joining us next year PLEASE


Jacquie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lots of who, there's hardly anyone left sadly.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh theres still a few about Kev they just need routing out


Jac


----------

